
The iPhone's Success Is Causing the Watch to Fail - melbourne7
https://medium.com/@jamesallworth/the-blessing-of-failure-4bf7af9238e8#.wgl928lv6
======
TrevorJ
Tech accessories that don't play nicely with established human rules of
etiquette have a _much_ harder time being accepted, that's my theory. There's
a long established history of reading or writing in public, and smartphones
play nicely with all the etiquette that governs these activities in public.

Watches have etiquette too, primarily, it is seen as rude to check your while
interacting with other people. So basically an apple watch is a device that
you can't use in most of the situations where it would prove useful.

At the end of the day, where tech accessories are concerned, human social
interactions are evolving much more slowly than the technology itself, and
designers don't seem to really take this into account. Bluetooth headsets and
Google Glass are two more great examples of what seems to be a failure to
account for social rules and norms when they were designed.

------
Overtonwindow
I think the Watch is failing because it's not seen as essential, but more of a
luxury toy. Putting aside the usefulness of it, and innovation, the phone has
become so ingrained in the human psyche as the replacement to the watch that
the bar to overcome is a bit high.

